# So Cal Club Soccer History



## cheaper2keeper (Oct 25, 2019)

With all the little clubs being merged/affiliated with the big clubs in the recent years, I thought it would be fun to open a History topic. Please post what club became what, crests or jerseys, and stories of accomplishments. When my DD first started there were clubs like Laguna Hills Eclipse, Exiles, Southbay Gunners, FC Blades, etc. My DD started at FC Man United in Walnut that is, surprisingly, still around. 5 years from now there may be only big clubs left.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 25, 2019)

Don't just post the changes. Post the reasons why.  "Coach hated the DOC, so formed his own thing.", etc


----------



## Dominic (Oct 26, 2019)

SoCal United merged with Samba to form Real SoCal. 2006?


----------



## Dominic (Oct 26, 2019)

Santa Clarita United folded at least 5 years ago.

SCV Magic is now Real So Cal


----------



## pokergod (Oct 26, 2019)

South Bay in the 80's had PV Raiders, Torrance United and Torrance Blue Jackets.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Oct 27, 2019)

Carlsbad Wave + Carlsbad Lightning = Carlsbad United with became LAGSD.  LAGSD appears to be rebranding again as Galaxy is ending their club affiliations. 

Avengers (SD) became Arsenal (perhaps Arsenal South), which is now SD Force.  There may have been a name before Avengers, but it was before  my kid'e time there.


----------



## gkrent (Oct 27, 2019)

Let's see....one kid was with a club through these changes:  LHSC Eclipse ---> Strikers OC ----> SC Blues
Then there was the great expansion of the CRSC Infinity Soccer Club to become what is now known as the CDA Slammers franchise...


----------



## MerseysideOC (Nov 5, 2019)

In the 80s, the Earthquakes were one of the main clubs in Central Orange County. Not sure if they folded, changed names or got absorbed into another club. The Warhawks were another club that I remember from North Orange County.


----------



## Dirtnap (Nov 6, 2019)

I admire the clubs who have been around and rode/endured the wave
Fram -1964
Fullerton Rangers -1963

One comes to mind since my neighbor's son played for them for a long time Westcoast FC =  OC Surf


----------



## ToonArmy (Nov 6, 2019)

W


MerseysideOC said:


> In the 80s, the Earthquakes were one of the main clubs in Central Orange County. Not sure if they folded, changed names or got absorbed into another club. The Warhawks were another club that I remember from North Orange County.


What about Wolfpack are they still around?


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 6, 2019)

My wife's dad coached club at Santos Futbol Club out of Walnut/Diamond Bar area in early 80s.  @espola , I hear this was a power house back in the day.  Have you heard of them?


----------



## JackZ (Nov 6, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> What about Wolfpack are they still around?


What is/was left of them are Pateadores HB


----------



## Dos Equis (Nov 6, 2019)

pokergod said:


> South Bay in the 80's had PV Raiders, Torrance United and Torrance Blue Jackets.


And FRAM before all of them, which last I checked is still around.


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> My wife's dad coached club at Santos Futbol Club out of Walnut/Diamond Bar area in early 80s.  @espola , I hear this was a power house back in the day.  Have you heard of them?


We played in a tournament in Diamond Bar early 2000's (horrible parking Saturday, and the second day games were at Cal Poly Pomona, who almost closed their fields because of muddy conditions).  Don't remember the club name who put on the tournament.

That was the weekend when I first found out I couldn't pronounce "Nguyen" properly.  The kids all spoke it OK because the first time they heard it was from the player's own mouth, but I had only seen it in print and was trying to read it like English.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 6, 2019)

Dos Equis said:


> And FRAM before all of them, which last I checked is still around.


Social/Men’s team 1964 and development of club side 1972. Funny, we play their men’s side on Sunday.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 6, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Social/Men’s team 1964 and development of club side 1972. Funny, we play their men’s side on Sunday.


Nicest home field on the top of a hill.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 6, 2019)

Dominic said:


> Nicest home field on the top of a hill.


Nansen, yes it is.


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2019)

Back in the 1976 when I moved to Poway, I became aware of the local club that supported rec teams for kids and a travelling team for adults, mostly composed of immigrants who had played soccer in their youth and also coached some of the rec teams.  I hoped to get hooked up with the adult team by helping out the rec teams, but the next year, 1977, one of the coaches had a heart attack and died on the field during a coaches-vs-coaches game at the season kickoff festival.  Interest in the adult team waned after that.


----------



## focomoso (Nov 11, 2019)

Someone should put together a comprehensive timeline. I bet it would have more branching paths than the animal kingdom...


----------



## jpeter (Nov 11, 2019)

focomoso said:


> Someone should put together a comprehensive timeline. I bet it would have more branching paths than the animal kingdom...


There are just two timelines so far
*B*efore *a*ffliations become common or *d*ominated the landscape and after.

BAD changed things up


----------



## forsomuch (Nov 11, 2019)

Before SCDSL and after. Before the SCDSL was formed CSL had the rule that no club could have more than 3 teams in an age bracket, thus there were lots of clubs to handle the demand. Honestly I think it was a lot more fun back then.


----------



## Dos Equis (Nov 11, 2019)

forsomuch said:


> Before SCDSL and after. Before the SCDSL was formed CSL had the rule that no club could have more than 3 teams in an age bracket, thus there were lots of clubs to handle the demand. Honestly I think it was a lot more fun back then.


CSL also had a rule regarding the minimum number of teams per club, so every johnny-come-lately could not "Breakaway" (anyone want to explain that pun?), fund a team or two, make a club, and enter the top league in the US. 

We ALL threw the baby out with the bath water.  In this case, failure is not an orphan, it took a village.


----------

